# Panacur Dosage - *PLEASE HELP*



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a 4 year old doe and a 1 year old wether with scours due to parasites. I took a fecal sample to the vet and she said to use Panacur. I just picked up a tube of it at the feed store, but it's labeled for horses and I don't know how much to give them. The doe ways about 120lbs. and the wether is about 80lbs. I don't have a scale, so I don't know for sure, that's just an estimate from a measuring tape and chart.

Please help me! ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure; havent used that one. If the vet recommended it I would ask her what dose she suggests. I would guess 3x the goats weight but do not know that for sure. 

What worms?


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Barber Pole Worms are what the fecal exam showed, but I didn't think they caused scours :scratch:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Panacur and Safeguard are the same exact med...Febendazole, just different brand names and if you trust that your vet is correct with the fecal diagnosis then using the wormer that was recommended should help.
Heres the doseage for the paste.... your 80lb wether will get 6.5cc and your 120lb doe will get 10cc.....you will need to get another 2 tubes to do the dosing correctly as the tubes themselves are only 22cc and both should be dosed 3 times over a 3 day period.

When using horse paste wormers...you always triple the goats weight to get accurate dosing and the doses above are for triple weights on your goats,


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Liz! That helps a lot. I just gave them B Complex shots too, I think it'll help.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I find it easiest to dose with pastes by pushing the dose into a 6cc syringe....mine sometimes have no problems with me getting it into their mouth but there are times that they're stubborn so I smear it on a treat like a cracker or a piece of toast and they eat it up.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, I just heard from a very experienced goat breeder/friend of mine that Panacur is usless for anything in our area :hair: 

I think I'll switch to Ivermectin or Valbazen now.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I was going to suggest a different dewormer. Don't use Valbazen if your doe is pregnant, though. Be sure to give 2 doses, 10 days apart. Don't under-dose...better to give a little too much then not enough.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Di. The doe isn't pregnant, and I do know about the risks of birth defects. Thanks for mentioning it though, I appreciate it. I didn't know to dose twice, thanks!


----------

